# Locations of horns on 1964 GTO



## bruce464GTO (Aug 2, 2009)

I have an early production 64 GTO and need to know where the horns are mounted. Can some one help out and maybe send a photo. Thanks


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Bruce,

Roughly behind your turn signal/parking lights on the bumper brackets and I believe the second passenger side horn was an option.

Rick

Horn mounting location on 64 GTO ? - PY Online Forums

64 GTO horns - PY Online Forums

You can "kinda" see my driver side horn in this picture.

Rick


----------



## bruce464GTO (Aug 2, 2009)

*64 Horns*

Thanks Rick, it had us stumped.
Bruce


----------

